# id-Statement zu Rage



## Snorri (9. Oktober 2011)

Hab auf einer anderen gamer seite n statment von Johne Carmack zu den porblemem  von rage zum relase gefunden: 

"Wir hatten Problemen mit Videotreibern, die Frustration bei unseren  PC-Fans ausgelöst haben. Jeder bei id Software regt sich über diese  Probleme auf, auch wenn sie größtenteils nicht von uns beeinflussbar  sind. Wir arbeiten mit AMD/ATI und Nvidia um die Probleme zu erkennen  und zu lösen."

"Wir wussten, dass ältere AMD-Treiber und ein paar Nvidia-Treiber  Probleme mit dem Spiel machen würden, aber es lief sehr gut auf allen  internen Testsystemen. Als dann der Launch-Tag da war und die falschen  Treiber veröffentlicht wurden, hatte die Hälfte unserer PC-Fans ein  Spiel, das nicht funktioniert. Der Fakt, dass die richtigen Treiber  inkompatibel zu anderen Titeln sind, hilft auch nicht gerade weiter." 

Auf die Frage, ob die Launch-Probleme auch da wären, wenn der PC die  führende Plattform in der Entwicklung gewesen wäre, antwortet Carmack  unter anderem: "Wir sehen den PC nicht als führende Plattform für  Spiele. Diese Aussage wird manche Leute ärgern, aber es ist schwierig  das anders zu sehen; beide Konsolen-Versionen von Rage werden mehr  Käufer finden als die PC-Version."


ich sag nur id is für mich gestorben! wir die pc- community hatt euch grossgemacht und als dank spuckt ihr uns ins gesicht! 


hier der link dazu : http://kotaku.com/5847761/why-was-the-pc-launch-of-rage-such-a-cluster


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

Hast du noch mal einen Link zur Quelle?


----------



## RubinRaptoR (9. Oktober 2011)

Auf id schimpfen, hilft da leider auch nichts. Die PC-Technik bzw. -Leistung wäre schließlich nicht die erste lesitungsstärkere Technik, die sich nicht durchsetzt.
Es ist nunmal, wie es ist: Mit den PC-Versionen lässt sich nicht annähernd so viel Geld verdienen. Und an dieser Entwicklung sind schwarze Schafe (sprich illegale Downloads) ebenso nicht ganz unschuldig wie die Preisgestaltung der Spiele. PC-Spiele gibt es deutlich früher zu teils deutlich geringeren Preisen, denkt nur an die Pyramide oder Steam. Bei Konsolen trifft dies - meines Wissens nach - nicht im Entfernstesten in der Stärke zu.

Bevor jetzt die Hasstiraden auf mich losgehen: Ich sage nicht, dass ich diese Entwicklung gut heiße, aber es hilft auch nichts die Augen zu verschließen. Der Konsolenmarkt ist größer und deutlich(!) profitabler - leider.


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Oktober 2011)

Na immerhin sind sie ehrlich (*zu Crytek rüberwink*)


----------



## Superwip (9. Oktober 2011)

> Diese Aussage wird manche Leute ärgern, aber es ist schwierig das anders zu sehen; beide Konsolen-Versionen von Rage werden mehr Käufer finden als die PC-Version."


 
Wenn einem so eine miese Qualität geboten wird dann kauft man eben nicht... oder wartet bis das Spiel gefixed und oftmals auch schon deutlich billiger ist...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn einem so eine miese Qualität geboten wird dann kauft man eben nicht... oder wartet bis das Spiel gefixed und oftmals auch schon deutlich billiger ist...


 
Vor allem weil die Konsolen Fassung genauso aussieht wie die PC Version, alles der gleiche DX9 Einheitsmatsch.
Billige 2D Bitmaps in der Landschaft, damit es voller aussieht, echt schwach.


----------



## Rolk (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte selbst nicht damit gerechnet, aber das Spiel wird bei mir das Schicksal der meisten Konsolenports ereilen. Ich kaufe es erst als Budget Titel, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Charlie Harper (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab das Spiel bei Steam vorbestellt und hab mich schon total drauf gefreut. Aber was dann kam war ja doch der Hammer. Texturnachladen ohne Ende, schlechte Performance, Artefakte, usw. Durch Treiberupdates und einiges an Spielereien bekam Ich das Spiel dann doch noch so zu laufen, dass man kaum mehr was vom Texturnachladen merkt. 

Ich muss aber schon sagen: Es ist eine Frechheit was id da abgeliefert hat. Dass man als Gamer selbst so viel Zeit investieren muss um das Spiel zum laufen zu bringen ist echt ein Witz! 

Das Spiel an sich ist ja klasse: Spannedes Gameplay, viel Action, tolle Schießereien, usw.
Aber die technische Umsetzung ist ne einzige Katastrophe!! 

Schon traurig, dass id jetzt zum Club der Beta-Releaser gehört.


----------



## snaapsnaap (9. Oktober 2011)

Auf einmal sind die Treiber schuld!
Das es mit paar Startparametern aber scheinbar fast problemlos funktioniert interessiert die nicht so richtig oder?

Schon der Verzicht auf Grafikeinstellungen zu Relese zeigt doch in welche Richtung sie entwickelt haben...


----------



## Stricherstrich (9. Oktober 2011)

Konsole hin oder her, das mit Treibern ist wirklich ******* aber das Spiel ist trotzdem 1.Klasse.


----------



## DaStash (9. Oktober 2011)

Snorri schrieb:


> ich sag nur id is für mich gestorben! wir die pc- community hatt euch grossgemacht und als dank spuckt ihr uns ins gesicht!


Klar und wenn du Unternehmer bist setzt du natürlich auch auf den Zweig der so gut wie kaum noch Gewinn abwirft im Vergleich zu den exorbitant gestiegenen Produktionskosten...^^

Carmack hat Recht. Die PC Sparte ist im Vergleich zu den Konsolen absolut unlukrativ und es wäre wirtschaftlich töricht das nicht anzuerkennen. Das sollte man durchaus erkennen können und nicht wie ein eingeschnapptes Kind reagieren. 

MfG


----------



## KrHome (9. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Klar und wenn du Unternehmer bist setzt du natürlich auch auf den Zweig der so gut wie kaum noch Gewinn abwirft im Vergleich zu den exorbitant gestiegenen Produktionskosten...^^
> 
> Carmack hat Recht. Die PC Sparte ist im Vergleich zu den Konsolen absolut unlukrativ und es wäre wirtschaftlich töricht das nicht anzuerkennen. Das sollte man durchaus erkennen können und nicht wie ein eingeschnapptes Kind reagieren.
> 
> MfG


 Aber den gleichen Preis (abzüglich der Lizenzkosten für die Konsolenhersteller) wollen sie für die verbuggte PC Version trotzdem haben. Und jetzt braucht mir keiner mit aufwendigerer Entwicklung für den PC zu kommen. Konsolenspiele sind nur aus einem Grund weniger fehleranfällig: Weil sie vor Release von MS/Sony abgesegnet werden müssen. 

Es ist offensichtlich, dass man sich auf dem PC jegliche Beta Tests spart bevor die Spiele Gold gehen, denn nur das erklärt Day 1 Patches, die in den Wochen zwischen Gold Master und Release entwickelt werden.


----------



## kenji_91 (9. Oktober 2011)

das spiel ist das allerletzte.
da hätt ich meine 44€ in paar kästen investieren sollen...
mittlerweile darf man ja auf dem pc gar keine neuerscheinungen kaufen, sondern alles als budget holen, wenn die nur noch verkorksten müll rausbringen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. Oktober 2011)

Das Spiel an sich ist sehr gut, wie ich finde und ich konnte bisher keinerlei Bugs erkennen - vllt daran geschuldet, das ich nicht Ultra-Settings habe. Mir macht's Spaß und auch sonst find ich das Spiel cool. Wenn ich mir Hard Reset anschaue, dann wirkt Rage auch nicht schlechter und Hard Reset ist eine PC-Only-Geschichte... so far.


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Oktober 2011)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Auf einmal sind die Treiber schuld!
> Das es mit paar Startparametern aber scheinbar fast problemlos funktioniert interessiert die nicht so richtig oder?


 Es stimmt aber.
Seit dem "Battlefield 3" Hotfix im Treiber läuft Rage schlecht.
Mit etwas älteren Treiber hab ich viel weniger Probleme. Da haben die Grafikkartenhersteller auch mächtig geschlampt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

Da kommt wieder meine alte Idee zum Tragen...
Für jedes Game ein eigenes System anlegen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Wenn einem so eine miese Qualität geboten wird dann kauft man eben nicht... oder wartet bis das Spiel gefixed und oftmals auch schon deutlich billiger ist...


 Na so wirst du den Spielemarkt für den PC aber auch nicht stärken können.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (9. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Na so wirst du den Spielemarkt für den PC aber auch nicht stärken können.


 
Der Zug ist doch *schon* *längst* abgefahren, my dear!


----------



## DaStash (9. Oktober 2011)

xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> Der Zug ist doch *schon* *längst* abgefahren, my dear!


Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Würde sich jeder mal an die eigene Nase fassen und insgesamt weniger gedownloaded und mehr gekauft werden, dann würde sich das Blatt schnell wenden. 

MfG


----------



## Memphys (9. Oktober 2011)

Nein würd es nicht. Mal angenommen die Hälfte lädt ihre Spiele runter - macht es den großen Unterscheid ob wir 10 oder 20% Marktanteil haben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Würde sich jeder mal an die eigene Nase fassen und insgesamt weniger gedownloaded und mehr gekauft werden, dann würde sich das Blatt schnell wenden.
> 
> MfG



Ändert aber nichts daran, dass es trotzdem weiterhin DX9 Konsolenkost gibt und unfertige Games veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Oktober 2011)

Es ist nur logisch, dass id vorrangig für Xbox 360 und PlayStation 3 entwickelt. Wie die meisten Anderen arbeitet auch diese Firma gewinnorientiert.

Der Technologiefortschritt des PCs ist schön und gut, aber versetzt euch doch mal in die Entwickler hinein. Ihr müsst eure sämtlichen Kosten decken. Ihr habt die Wahl, nur für eine Plattform zu entwickeln, sei es für eine der aktuellen Konsolen oder für den PC. Ihr verdient etwas Geld. Die andere Möglichkeit ist, für alle drei Plattformen zu entwickeln und sehr viel Geld zu verdienen. Was würdet ihr wohl tun? Und wer jetzt sagt, "ich würde für den PC entwickeln, weil es besser aussieht", der lebt von Luft und Liebe oder ist einfach unehrlich zu sich selbst. 

Bei euch wäre es natürlich der PC. Der PC ist aber ein verhältnismäßig kleiner Markt für die meisten Spiele. Bei den meisten Spielen ist es so

Anzahl verkaufter Einheiten


Xbox 360: 350000
PS3: 300000
PC: 30000

Das spricht für sich selbst. Würde man für nur eine Plattform entwickeln, würde meine Wahl wenn überhaupt auf eine der Konsolen fallen. Auf dem PC läuft man teilweise Gefahr pleite zu gehen. 

Mensch Leute, der Zweck von Games ist nicht möglichst gute Grafik zu zaubern und aktuelle Technik zu verwenden, sondern Geld zu verdienen. Das ist vollkommen normal und sollte nicht immer als "ins Gesicht spucken" oder "verarschen" bezeichnet werden. 

Id hat sich für die Konsolen als Lead Plattform entschieden. Ist völlig in Ordnung und nachvollziehbar. Ich hätte es ebenso gemacht.


----------



## DaStash (9. Oktober 2011)

Erst mal, wie kommst du auf 10/20%?
Des Weiteren macht es einen Unterschied. CoD MW2 wurde über 4 Mio mal heruntergeladen. Würden die hälfte derjenigen kaufen wären das sage und schreibe knapp 60 Mio. Euro.
Man kann das einfach nicht kleinreden. Jede Raubkopie weniger macht einen Unterschied. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass es trotzdem weiterhin DX9 Konsolenkost gibt und unfertige Games veröffentlicht werden.


Kurzfristig nicht aber mittelfristig gäbe es wieder mehr PC only Titel, bzw. wäre der PC die Leadplattform und dann stünde wieder technische Innovation im Vordergrund. Das ist halt ein schleichender Prozess der sich nicht in kurzer Zeit umkehren lässt. Grundvoraussetzung ist jedoch das sich die Nutzungsmentalität der user verändert und für PC Spiele wieder mehr Geld ausgegeben wird.

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (9. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem liegt eher bei den Entwicklern/Publishern.
1. Die Preise sind zT sehr hoch
2. Die Leistung entspricht nicht dem aktuellen Stand zB die Fifa-Reihe hing auf dem PC um 1 Jahr hinterher
3. DLCs Negativbeispiel ist hier Dirt 3 man hat einfach einige historische Rallyes rausgeschmießen um sie als Dlc zu verkaufen.
4 Der Kopierschutz, vorallem bei denen man "Always-Online "sein muss.
5. Nur Demos für die Konsolen

All das sind Gründe die mich davon abhalten einige Spiele zu kaufen.


----------



## Snorri (9. Oktober 2011)

naja, konsolenspieler sind eh komische leute. zahlen 60 euro für spiele deren grafik n stand vor 5 jahren hatt und feiern sich jedes mal selber " wie toll alles doch aussieht"


----------



## mixxed_up (9. Oktober 2011)

Snorri schrieb:


> naja, konsolenspieler sind eh komische leute. zahlen 60 euro für spiele deren grafik n stand vor 5 jahren hatt und feiern sich jedes mal selber " wie toll alles doch aussieht"


 
Das ist eine ziemlich fiese und arrogante Aussage. Spiele bestehen aus mehr als nur Grafik, nämlich aus der Story, dem Gameplay, dem Leveldesign, dem Sound, dem Konzept, den Onlinefunktionen ... Grafik nimmt da eine sehr kleine Stellung ein.

Finde ich eher kiddymäßig, PC Nerds, die irgendwo in einem dunklen Raum vor dem Bildschirm kleben und sich freuen, was für ne tolle Grafik das jeweilige Spiel hat. "Boah, wir sind voll krass besser als Konsolenspieler, die sind echt Idioten. Es zählt nur wie fett das Spiel aussieht."


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Kurzfristig nicht aber mittelfristig gäbe es wieder mehr PC only Titel, bzw. wäre der PC die Leadplattform und dann stünde wieder technische Innovation im Vordergrund. Das ist halt ein schleichender Prozess der sich nicht in kurzer Zeit umkehren lässt. Grundvoraussetzung ist jedoch das sich die Nutzungsmentalität der user verändert und für PC Spiele wieder mehr Geld ausgegeben wird.
> 
> MfG



Und daran glaube ich nicht. Die Entwicklern schauen nur noch aufs Geld und mit Konsolen lassen sich mehr Knete scheffeln.
Der Technikvorteil des PC ist den Entwicklern auch egal, Hauptsache mit wenig Aufwand viel Geld machen, das geht mit den Konsolen einfach besser als mit dem PC.


----------



## DaStash (9. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt eher bei den Entwicklern/Publishern.
> 1. Die Preise sind zT sehr hoch
> 2. Die Leistung entspricht nicht dem aktuellen Stand zB die Fifa-Reihe hing auf dem PC um 1 Jahr hinterher
> 3. DLCs Negativbeispiel ist hier Dirt 3 man hat einfach einige historische Rallyes rausgeschmießen um sie als Dlc zu verkaufen.
> ...


#
Boah, ich kanns langsam nicht mehr lesen.......

1.) Preise sind güsntiger als damals. Nutze bitte die Forensuche, wurde schon tausend mal durchgekaut.
2.) Hä?
3.) Ist Quatsch, schliessliche verkaufen sich DLC auf Konsolen sehr gut.
4.) Ist auch Quatsch. Bzw. dürften dann die Downloadzahlen nicht so hoch sein.
5.) Auch Quatsch. Gibt genug Medien sich vorab zu informieren und auf Konsolen gibts auch nicht für jedes Game ne Demo.

MfG




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und daran glaube ich nicht. Die Entwicklern schauen nur noch aufs Geld und mit Konsolen lassen sich mehr Knete scheffeln.
> Der Technikvorteil des PC ist den Entwicklern auch egal, Hauptsache mit wenig Aufwand viel Geld machen, das geht mit den Konsolen einfach besser als mit dem PC.


Klar aber der Knackpunkt ist das mit dem PC wieder mehr erwirtschaftet werden muss und das setzt voraus das die Leute mehr kaufen und weniger saugen, so wie eben auch bei Konsolen und wenn das der Fall ist kann man sich wieder auf technische Innovation freuen.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Würde sich jeder mal an die eigene Nase fassen und insgesamt weniger gedownloaded und mehr gekauft werden, dann würde sich das Blatt schnell wenden.


und woher nimmst du die weisheit zu behaupten, das wenige verkäufe immer mit dem bösen download zu tun haben?
bei vielen ist das einfach eine preisfrage, neue titel sind oftmals zu 100% teurer als "früher zu dm zeiten", bei weitaus weniger gegenwert. ja, ich weiß das der vergleich hinkt. aber der preis an sich ist nach eigener erfahrung einer der am meisten genannten gründe für den (vorläufigen) verzicht eines spiels. viele leute kaufen aber auch erst nach tests durch die fachpresse, falls das spiel dort nicht zerrissen wird. und wieder andere saugen sich diverse spiele, weil sie beispielsweise keine lust haben in dauerkontakt mit dem server der entwickler stehen zu müssen, wenn sie spielen wollen.

die zurückgehende entwicklung des pc als spieleplattform auf illegale downloads zu schieben ist dumm. es gibt von nahezu jedem konsolenspiel ein warezrelease, meistens weitaus frührer als für die pc version. die funktionieren hervorragend und finden ebenfalls regen zuspruch. vermeintliche downloader sind also gar kein argument, auch wenn das gern immer wieder behauptet wird. und wer ohnehin nie die absicht hatte einen titel zu kaufen, der nimmt auch niemanden etwas weg, indem er das spiel runterläd. davon abgesehen gibt es absolut keine möglichkeit auch nur annähernd zu bestimmen, wie viele leute sich ein spiel illegal herunterladen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Klar aber der Knackpunkt ist das mit dem PC wieder mehr erwirtschaftet werden muss und das setzt voraus das die Leute mehr kaufen und weniger saugen, so wie eben auch bei Konsolen und wenn das der Fall ist kann man sich wieder auf technische Innovation freuen.


 
Der PC wird in eine Nische verschwinden.
In 10 Jahren ist das Smart Phone der Controller, das Game kommt direkt aus dem Internet.


----------



## turbosnake (9. Oktober 2011)

Meine Punkte sind der Grund für die Raubkopien: Kopierschutz, Preise (England-Deutschlan)
Der Rest die für Nicht Käufe. Schau dir  mal Fifa 2011, in allen Test war die PC version schlechter als die Konsolenversion.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Oktober 2011)

xxxRaptoRxxx schrieb:


> Der Zug ist doch *schon* *längst* abgefahren, my dear!


Das sage ich schon das ganze Jahr, aber manche wollen es ja nicht glauben. 


Snorri schrieb:


> naja, konsolenspieler sind eh komische leute. zahlen 60 euro für spiele deren grafik n stand vor 5 jahren hatt und feiern sich jedes mal selber " wie toll alles doch aussieht"


Ich habe mir vor kurzem zum ersten mal ein Spiel für 60€ gekauft, aber das war die CE von Killzone3, sonst gebe ich zwischen 10 und 30€ für ein neues Konsolengame aus.


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Klar aber der Knackpunkt ist das mit dem PC wieder mehr erwirtschaftet werden muss und das setzt voraus das die Leute mehr kaufen und weniger saugen, so wie eben auch bei Konsolen und wenn das der Fall ist kann man sich wieder auf technische Innovation freuen.


 Hier im Forum fährt man immer zweigleisig.

Zum einen wird hier immer rumgeheult über die Spielekopierer welche logischerweise den PC für die Entwickler und Publisher immer unatraktiver macht, aber wenn ich jemanden hier anschreibe und mich darüber aufrege das er eine illegale Photoshop kopie Verwendet (anstatt kostenlose Alternativen) wird immer damit argumentiert das man sich es eh nicht kaufen würde und deshalb kein Schaden der Firma (in dem Fall Adobe) entstehen würde.

Und nein es sind auf keinen Fall wenige Forenuser hier die eine illegale Kopie haben.

Es kann nicht sein das hier PC Spielekopierer als böse hingestellt werden aber bei Programmen soll es egal sein.
- und ja. Mich regen alle Kopierer auf.


----------



## GTA 3 (9. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir läufts fast Problemlos. Die Texturen laden manchmal nach und die Texturqualität ist unter aller sau...


----------



## riedochs (9. Oktober 2011)

Wem die Preise in D wie mir zu teuer sind: Einfach im Ausland, z.B. UK bestellen. 

Mit dem PC lässt sich eben nicht mehr das große Geld verdienen. Die Zeiten wo Firmen von Titeln wie C&C, WingCommander, WC3, SC usw. noch leben konnten sind vorbei. Erst wenn eine neue Konsolengeneration auf dem Markt ist wird es sich bessern.

Rage selbst kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, Amazon UK hat es erst Freitag verschickt


----------



## stolle80 (9. Oktober 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Also bei mir läufts fast Problemlos. Die Texturen laden manchmal nach und die Texturqualität ist unter aller sau...


 
Auch mit dem neuen Patch? Mit deiner Graka immer noch Texturenstreaming? Na, das ist wohl das letzte. Ich hole es mir nicht noch nichtmal von der Pyramide


----------



## GTA 3 (9. Oktober 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Auch mit dem neuen Patch? Mit deiner Graka immer noch Texturenstreaming? Na, das ist wohl das letzte. Ich hole es mir nicht noch nichtmal von der Pyramide


 Ja leider, ich versteh das auch nicht...


----------



## HZA (10. Oktober 2011)

Ohne id hättet ihr niemals CS, CoD, BF usw. gespielt. Was da falsch gelaufen ist, interessiert mich auch gar nicht. Mein Support hat id und wird ihn weiterhin haben, allein schon aus Dankbarkeit. Mein Lieblingsgenre ist nunmal der Ego-Shooter. Wenn ich dafür 1, 2 Wochen warten muss, dass irgendwelche Probleme gelöst werden, ist mir das auch recht. Doch ascheinend seid ihr alle Nerd-Programmierer und wisst alles besser. Na hoffentlich verreckt dieses Genre wegen Leuten wie euch nicht irgendwann doch genauso schnell, wie es auf einmal da war...


----------



## kazzig (10. Oktober 2011)

Du bist einer der Bürger, die sich alles gefallen lassen und es trotzdem als "normal" empfinden - Glückwunsch, dass du dich immer schön verarschen lässt 
Mal wieder ein Vergleich mit den Autos (jaja):

Ich kann auch nicht sagen: ,,Ja, ich kaufe mir den neuen Porsche 911 (991), obwohl er diesmal nur 200 PS hat. Was solls, Porsche hat den Sportwagen als deutsches Gut revolutioniert und das zählt doch am Ende!


----------



## DarkMo (10. Oktober 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das ist eine ziemlich fiese und arrogante Aussage. Spiele bestehen aus mehr als nur Grafik, nämlich aus der Story, dem Gameplay, dem Leveldesign, dem Sound, dem Konzept, den Onlinefunktionen ... Grafik nimmt da eine sehr kleine Stellung ein.


 und das ist etwas kurzsichtig betrachtet ^^ du gehts scheinbar von der naiven vorstellung aus, denen geht es um die liebe, die sie in ihr produkt stecken oder so. aber es geht ja nur um die kohle. falls ich das jetz blöd ausdrücke, hier meine begründung (bzw was ich meine):

Story ist plattform unabhängig, klar. aber die technischen möglichkeiten liegen verschieden und die eine plattform eignet sich besser, die story zu erzählen, wie eine andere.
Gameplay... tja, durch punkt 3 - leveldesign - ist das leider auch sehr stark plattform abhängig. der pc hat einfach mehr ressourcen, um ein besseres leveldesign (ein unbegrenzteres) darzustellen und somit leidet uU auch das gameplay auf konsolen.
sound... naja, man kann überall seine anlage oder die super kopfhörer dranbasteln. das is weniger ein argument, wie ich finde (also ein pro konsole argument). und wenn die sound berechnung auch noch intensiv wird, dann könnte der pc wieder vorteile haben.
konzept. joa, wie story eigentlich. ein konzept is toll, aber am ende zählt, was davon übrig bleibt. wenn ich das geilste konzept der welt wegen mängel der plattform hier und da kastrieren muss, nutzt das auch nichts mehr.
und onlinefunktionen gibts auch überall ^^ wobei aber da die bedienung am pc vllt wieder besser is.

jedenfalls, ginge es ihnen darum, ein gutes produkt abzuliefern, würden sie für pc entwickeln. aber sie wollen das schnelle geld. die leute sind anspruchslos (is nich bös gemeint, aber is doch irgendwo so - vor die konsole klemmen, anschmeißen, soll laufen, das reicht völlig. is ja nichma ne verkehrte idee ^^), die entwicklungskosten überschaubar (weniger aufwand bei den ressourcen, die kniffe und tricks der hardware kennt man auch irgendwann in und auswendig...), joa, warum sich also dann sonen stress machen.

der pc is zu komplex. um mit konsolen mithalten zu können, müsste er simpler werden. aber dann wärs auch kein pc mehr ^^ also ich wöllte keinen dummy-pc. das gebastel und gefrickelt gefällt mir irgendwo. die breite einsatzfähigkeit. es is eben nen geiles gerät, un ned nur nen spiele-kistchen für kiddies.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Der PC wird in eine Nische verschwinden.
> In 10 Jahren ist das Smart Phone der Controller, das Game kommt direkt aus dem Internet.



Das ist dann auch spätestens der Zeitpunkt wo ich mit dem zocken aufhöre. 
Wenn sich der Daueronlinebullshit weiter durchsetzt sogar weitaus eher.

Deswegen lobe ich mir Bohemia Interactive 
Die kriegen zwar auch kein bugfreies Release hin, aber dafür gibts dann auch nonstop Support etc.

Rage wird dann gekauft wenn es wirklich fertig ist oder als Budget-Version dann nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Saguya (10. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie versteh ich die Leute hier nicht, wo nur meckern können, *fakt* ist einfach, das die Herrsteller mehr Kohle mit den Konsolen verdienen, diese Tatsache zu übersehen ist einfach nur *dumm!*
Und hört endlich mal auf, mit eure beschwerden, die Grafik ist kacke oder das ist ein billiger Konsolen Port, ganz ehrlich macht es besser ihr kids und hört auf zu maulen.
Die PC-Spieler sind selber daran schuld, das die PC-Plattform keine lead-plattform mehr ist, oder was macht ihr wenn ihr eine eigene Firma habt, dann schaut ihr auch, wo ihr euer Produkt zu den höchst Preisen verkaufen könnt, so ist die Wirtschaft.


----------



## DeadApple (10. Oktober 2011)

Soooo Herr Carmack ich muss ihnen leider mitteilen das ich beide Platformen besitze und aufgrund ihrer aroganz und ihrer Geldgierigkeit gar kein SPiel mehr kaufe von Ihnen wie ich es die letzten 10 Jahre getan habe.

Geld gespart.


----------



## Grosssa (10. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe eine PS3 und mir aber auch fuer Battlefield 3 einen schnellen neuen Rechner geholt da 3dShooter auf Konsolen nicht so mein Fall sind.

Dabei at der PC jetzt mehr als 3x soviel wie die PS3 gekostet, ich muss mich mit Treiber Wirrwarr rumplagen und weiss bei einem neuen Spiel nie wie gut es laeuft weil es kein festes PC Referenzsystem gibt. Warum laeuft es auf Konsolen besser? Weil es nur 2 Systemkonfigurationen gibt und nicht Dutzende.

Und jetzt kommt niht mit PC kaufen ist halb so schlimm, hier konkuriert der PC schon lange nicht mehr nur mit Konsolen, sondern mit Smartphones etc. Konsolen werden mittelfristig die high end spiele platform werden. Klar sieht ein Battlefield besser auf dem PC aus, aber es werden immer weniger bereit sein dafuer ein mehrfaches an Hardwarekosten zu investieren sowie Zeit fuer die Einrichtung.

Ich weiss dass es hier viele gibt die mir widersprechen werden aber der PC Nerd der seine Spiele Maschine selber zusammenbaut und optimiert ist ein aussterbender Dinosaurier. Die Zukunft sind leicht zugaengliche feste Systeme ohne viel Wartung, wie Smartphones und Konsole. Und als jemand der die komplette C64 Zeit mitgemacht hat lasst euch sagen, es ist nicht immer schlecht nicht alle 6 Monate die Rechenleistung zu steigern. Spielehersteller holen immer mehr raus aus konstanter Hardware.


----------



## Snorri (10. Oktober 2011)

Der Pc wird nicht sterben. Denn worauf  werden die spiele den programmiert ( auch für konsolen). Auf einen PC. 
Und das es auch anderes geht zeigt "The Witcher 2 ". Pc only zu relase, super support seitens der entwickler, dlc kostenlos usw.  Und hatt es sich gelohnt. Aus wirtschaflticher sicht war das spiel ein voller erfolg, laut eigenen aussagen der entwickler " schwimmen sie im geld". Also kann mir keiner kommen, das es sich nicht lohnen würde für den pc zu programieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

Dann wird er halt als Programmierplattform überleben.


----------



## mephimephi (10. Oktober 2011)

Grosssa schrieb:


> Ich weiss dass es hier viele gibt die mir widersprechen werden aber der PC Nerd der seine Spiele Maschine selber zusammenbaut und optimiert ist ein aussterbender Dinosaurier. Die Zukunft sind leicht zugaengliche feste Systeme ohne viel Wartung, wie Smartphones und Konsole. .



wieso widersprechen, es ist eine Tatsache das es in die Richtung geht.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. Oktober 2011)

Snorri schrieb:


> Der Pc wird nicht sterben. Denn worauf  werden die spiele den programmiert ( auch für konsolen). Auf einen PC.
> Und das es auch anderes geht zeigt "The Witcher 2 ". Pc only zu relase, super support seitens der entwickler, dlc kostenlos usw.  Und hatt es sich gelohnt. Aus wirtschaflticher sicht war das spiel ein voller erfolg, laut eigenen aussagen der entwickler " schwimmen sie im geld". Also kann mir keiner kommen, das es sich nicht lohnen würde für den pc zu programieren.


 

Das kommt aber auch auf das Spiel an, The Witcher ist ein Spiel für Erwachsene und auch ne Kante und zählt zu den absoluten Top Rollenspielen welches aber auch eine Fortsetzung ist. Klar was John Carmack abgeliefert hat ist peinlich und der wird mit Rage immer gezeichnet sein, er hatte die gleiche Chancen aufgrund seiner vergangenen Spiele.


----------



## DaStash (10. Oktober 2011)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> und woher nimmst du die weisheit zu behaupten, das wenige verkäufe immer mit dem bösen download zu tun haben?
> bei vielen ist das einfach eine preisfrage, neue titel sind oftmals zu 100% teurer als "früher zu dm zeiten", bei weitaus weniger gegenwert. ja, ich weiß das der vergleich hinkt. aber der preis an sich ist nach eigener erfahrung einer der am meisten genannten gründe für den (vorläufigen) verzicht eines spiels.


 Und so ziemlich der Falscheste. Beispiel Monkey Island 2, Wing Commander 3-4. Die haben 120 DM gekostet. Ein Spiel gabs damals durchschnittlich für ca. 90 - 100 DM, macht exakt den Druchschnittspreis heutiger Spiele umgerechnet aus. Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt das die Entwicklungskosten enorm gestiegen sind, so muss man feststellen das Spiele eher günstiger als teurer werden.


> viele leute kaufen aber auch erst nach tests durch die fachpresse, falls das spiel dort nicht zerrissen wird. und wieder andere saugen sich diverse spiele, weil sie beispielsweise keine lust haben in dauerkontakt mit dem server der entwickler stehen zu müssen, wenn sie spielen wollen.


 So ein Unfug!!
Dann kann man sich die Spiele auch kaufen und anschliessend nen Keks drüber machen, dass wäre in jedem Fall richtiger.


> die zurückgehende entwicklung des pc als spieleplattform auf illegale downloads zu schieben ist dumm. es gibt von nahezu jedem konsolenspiel ein warezrelease, meistens weitaus frührer als für die pc version. die funktionieren hervorragend und finden ebenfalls regen zuspruch. vermeintliche downloader sind also gar kein argument, auch wenn das gern immer wieder behauptet wird. und wer ohnehin nie die absicht hatte einen titel zu kaufen, der nimmt auch niemanden etwas weg, indem er das spiel runterläd. davon abgesehen gibt es absolut keine möglichkeit auch nur annähernd zu bestimmen, wie viele leute sich ein spiel illegal herunterladen.


Dumm ist es das nicht darauf zurückzuführen. Man schaue sich dazu einfach mal die konträren Statistiken an. 
PC: Hohe Downloadzahlen --> geringere Absätze
Konsole: niedrigere Downloadzahlen --> höhere Absätze

Zu dem Thema wurde auch schon viel gepostet und jene Argumente wurden bereits oftmals "widerlegt". 
Du kannst gerne die Forensuche nutzen um das nachzurecherchieren.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der PC wird in eine Nische verschwinden.
> In 10 Jahren ist das Smart Phone der Controller, das Game kommt direkt aus dem Internet.


Glaube ich nicht. Der PC wird wird eher die Funktion einer Konsole übernehmen. Ich denke viele wollen nicht mehr für jede Funktion ein xtra Gerät zu Hause haben und da der PC notwändiger ist als eine Konsole(Funktionsvielfalt), wird eher mittelfristig die Konsole das Nachsehen haben. Der PC wird noch anwenderfreundlicher werden und diese denke ich auf Dauer ersetzen. Meine Prognose. 


MfG


----------



## DaStash (10. Oktober 2011)

sry, doppel


----------



## Rizzard (10. Oktober 2011)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> ...viele leute kaufen aber auch erst nach tests durch die fachpresse, falls das spiel dort nicht zerrissen wird. und wieder andere saugen sich diverse spiele, weil sie beispielsweise keine lust haben in dauerkontakt mit dem server der entwickler stehen zu müssen, wenn sie spielen wollen.


 
Also entweder ich arrangiere mich mit den Anforderungen, oder ich lasse es ganz bleiben. Ein illegaler Download ist niemals gerechtfertigt, egal mit welchem DRM-Schutz ein Spiel auffährt.

Heutzutage wird doch alles mögliche als Begründung genommen, Spiel zu teuer, DRM-Maßnahmen passen mir nicht, Publisher unsympathisch usw. Dann wird halt geladen.

Wenn dann höchstens wie von DaStash geschrieben das Spiel kaufen und Keks drüber. Das wäre wohl noch zu verkraften.


----------



## Spinal (10. Oktober 2011)

Snorri schrieb:


> ich sag nur id is für mich gestorben! wir die pc- community hatt euch grossgemacht und als dank spuckt ihr uns ins gesicht!


 
Finde solche Aussagen nicht gerecht. Erstens werden wohl die aller wenigsten von uns einen Titel von id gekauft haben, der id groß gemacht hat und zweitens finde ich es engstirnig zu sagen, PC Gamer haben id groß gemacht. Ich würde die Plattform w0eglassen und sagen, Gamer haben id groß gemacht.

Natürlich ist das eine bittere Pille und id hat sich wahrlich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. Ich denke allerdings das es vielen Programmierern auch stinkt, der Marktwirtschaft folgen zu müssen. Viele Entwickler hätten sicher auch mehr Lust die neusten Technologien zu nutzen und das bietet eben eigentlich nur der PC. Aber es ist halt wie es ist, in Deutschland gibt es vermutlich noch überdurchschnittlich viele PC Spieler, aber selbst hier wird wohl mehr Geld mit Konsolen gemacht als mit dem PC. Das ist halt Fakt und kann man als Entwickler/Publisher nicht ausser acht lassen.

Wenn ich allerdings bedenke wie oft und seit wann dem PC als Spieleplattform der Untergang prophezeit wird, sehe ich die Entwicklung gar nicht so dramatisch. besonders in Anbetracht der Tatsache das die PS3 und XBox360 wohl noch ein paar Jährchen existieren werden. Einerseits schade, weil die meißten Spiele dann immernoch so veraltet aussehen werden, andererseits gut, weil der PC so eine bessere Chance bekommt.

bye
Spinal


----------



## RubinRaptoR (10. Oktober 2011)

Spinal schrieb:


> Wenn ich allerdings bedenke wie oft und seit wann dem PC als Spieleplattform der Untergang prophezeit wird, sehe ich die Entwicklung gar nicht so dramatisch. besonders in Anbetracht der Tatsache das die PS3 und XBox360 wohl noch ein paar Jährchen existieren werden. Einerseits schade, weil die meißten Spiele dann immernoch so veraltet aussehen werden, andererseits gut, weil der PC so eine bessere Chance bekommt.


 
Ich glaube auch, dass der PC als Spieleplattform nicht austerben wird - allerdings wird er nicht mehr als "A-Kunde" behandelt, sprich es wird nicht mehr nach seinem Standard und seinen Möglichkeiten entwickelt. Dies hat vielerlei Gründe und gehört hier nicht hin, allerdings kann ich nur Jedem raten, sein eigenes Verhalten zu reflektieren: Ein illegaler Download ist allein schon per Definition *niemals *gerechtfertigt, gleich welche angebliche "Rechtfertigung" man sich selber zurecht schustert!
Daneben sprechen weitere Gründe (leider) für den "A-Kunden" Konsole aus Nutzersicht: TV in jedem Haushalt, erheblich geringerer Kostenfaktor für gleichen Aktualitätslevel der Titel, weniger Fachwissen nötig...
Diese Entwicklung wird sich mit Sicherheit nicht mehr aufhalten lassen, solange es nicht - wie Apple mit dem Mac - einen großen PC-Hersteller bzw. Distributor geben wird, der den einzigen Standard festlegt, für den entwickelt werden muss.

Früher musste man noch in aller Regelmäßigkeit bei jedem neuen Spiel schauen, ob man nicht eine bessere Grafikkarte benötigt - diese Zeiten sind aber schon längst vorbei. Bis vor kurzem hatte ich noch eine 4870, die glänzend mit beinahe jedem Titel in 1920x1200 klar kam. Jetzt ist es eine 5770, nicht weil sie ein wenig mehr Leistung bringt, sondern erheblich stromsparender ist. Das war der Grund, weshalb ich keine 58xx oder 68xx gekauft habe. Was nützen mir die ganzen neuen Technologien, wenn ich sie in vielleicht höchstens einem Prozent der Spiele sehen kann? Und wenn ein Spiel wirklich zu hohe Anforderungen hat, kann ich immer noch meine Auflösung senken um ein Monitor-AA zu erzeugen.

Der PC ist *seit Jahren* leistungsfähiger, aber was nützt es uns? Die Konsolen generieren einfach mehr Geld und das möchte schließlich jeder verdienen!
Ehrlich gesagt finde ich da sogar die klaren und ehrlichen Aussagen von id schöner als irgendwas Vorgeheucheltes. Wer sich über sowas ärgert bzw. es nicht wahrhaben möchte, verschließt schlicht die Augen vor der Realität!

Und jeder, der jetzt rumheult, sollte sich fragen, warum er unbedingt das Spiel zum Release haben musste. Es ist ja nicht so, dass unfertige Spiele und Day-1-Patches was Neues für uns wären. Sterbt ihr denn vor Sehnsucht, wenn ihr mal zwei, drei Wochen oder auch länger auf stabile Titel warten müsst?
Wartet bis das Spiel stabil läuft und kauft es dann. Meistens ist es dann sogar billiger als mit irgendeinem Vorbestellerrabatt. Der Publisher hat davon aber immer noch mehr als über über Downloads...


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man lange genug wartet, kostet das PC Game sowieso 10€ und da muss man sich auch nicht mehr über den Preis beschweren, ausserdem sollte bis dahin auch alles rund laufen.


----------



## FKY2000 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ein ewiges Streit-Thema

Fakt ist:
- Mit Konsolen (=Massengeschäft) wird mehr Geld verdient = Entwicklung primär für die Konsolen 
- PC Gaming wird sicher nicht aussterben (große Spielergemeinde, technische Vorreiterfunktion)

Konsolen sind so, wie sie technisch aufgebaut sind doch nicht vom Himmel gefallen...ohne die technische Entwicklung der PC Hardware, gäbe es keine sogenannten NextGen Konsolen ! 
Woher wird wohl die Technik der nächsten Konsolen kommen  
Konsolen sind doch nichts weiter, als "auf Games-optimierte Klein-PCs"..ist ne HDD drin, ne Grafikkarte, ne CPU usw.
(gefreezte PC Technik für ein paar Jahre, bis die nächste Konsole kommt)

Trotzdem ist die Aussage vom id Chef für "alte PC-Hasen" wirklich sehr sehr Schade...bin seit 1991 mit dem PC und dem PC-Gaming in Kontakt und habe ALLE Stationen d. "id" Spiele live mitverfolgt: 
Und JA, der PC hat "id" groß gemacht (naja es gab halt keine Konsolen die das damals hätten umsetzen können) und NEIN das interessiert ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen nicht. JA, das ist Schade. Andersherum kann man es auch entwicklen und Geld verdienen, wenn man will ! 

Man kann auch ausgereifte Produkte entwicklen und erst dann auf den Markt bringen, wenn es wirklich fertig ist. Wenn man will !


----------



## DarkMo (10. Oktober 2011)

Grosssa schrieb:


> Dabei at der PC jetzt mehr als 3x soviel wie die  PS3 gekostet, ich muss mich mit Treiber Wirrwarr rumplagen und weiss bei  einem neuen Spiel nie wie gut es laeuft weil es kein festes PC  Referenzsystem gibt. Warum laeuft es auf Konsolen besser? Weil es nur 2  Systemkonfigurationen gibt und nicht Dutzende.


 so viel zu berichtigen bzw zu relativieren hier... ^^

pc spiele kosten im schnitt nen 10er weniger. 200 vs 600 euro macht nen  unterschied von 400 euro. die konsolen sind jetzt wie alt? 7 jahre? lass  mal optimistisch im jahr 8 ne neue auftauchen, dann heisst das also,  das man pro jahr weniger als (400/8 50 euro (sprich 5 spiele) ausgeben  darf, um finanziell besser darzustehen. und wieviele leute kaufen sich  weit mehr als 5 spiele im jahr? zudem kosten die teile auch heute noch  200 ocken - un das für hardware, die man im museum finden würde, wenns  um nen pc ginge. treiberwirrwarr... ich weis ned, ich kauf nen pc, hau  die aktuellsten treiber drauf un das wars dann eigentlich ^^ und wenn  man nach nem halben jahr mal die 5 mins investiert, und nen neuen  treiber lädt - das is ja jetz sooo wild. die leute, die jeden treiber  bei jedem spiel durchprobieren um auch das letzte fps rauszuquetschen  sind sicherlich nich die norm, daher vernachlässige ich das jetz ma. und  das man ned weis, wie gut ein spiel läuft, liegt doch ned an nem  fehlenden referenz system oO die hersteller portieren ihr zeug von  konsole auf pc, optimieren wenig, so das sie zum hardware fresser werden  (boah geil, das lastet laut benchmark  meinen super rechner aus, das  muss ja geil sein) und verkaufen lieber die katze im sack als ne demo  anzubieten. bei der konsole kann man mit ner demo keine kunden  verscheuchen, beim pc wäre das wohl nen schuss ins knie -.-

und "besser" läuft es auf konsolen sicher nich. stell ne pc version auf  konsolen settings und der pc wird dir trotz aller unoptimierter  nachteile die bessere leistung liefern. un dazu brauchs sicher keine  highend hardware oder ein super optimiertes pro system  aber so  genügsam wie der gemeine konsolero is der pc'ler halt dann auch wieder  nich.

und weiter unten schreibst du, dass man nich alle 6 monate updaten  muss... richtig, hardware erscheint im jahres rythmus. also entweder  kaufst du immer falsch oder erzählst bullshit. der schnitt wird beim  aufrüsten bei 2-3 jahren liegen, un ned bei 6 monaten...


und wegen der diskusion bezüglich "der pc hat id groß gemacht" und der lausigen antwort "stimmt doch garnicht"... womit wurde id denn groß? und wann? das waren indizierte sahne shooter, die selbst heute öffentlich nur "beben" heissen, da man beim wort doom ja gleich die kinder verschreckt  das war zu einer zeit, als konsolen ein kindlicher zeitvertreib war, aber keine "männer sportart"  da galt noch der standpunkt, das ein shooter nie auf ner konsole laufen wird. und der standpunkt hat bis heute seine richtigkeit, wie ich finde. entweder sind die shooter arsch lahm, da die steuerung viel zu bescheiden is, oder sie is mit hilfsmechhanismen vollgepumpt, das dem cheater-hasser das blut in die venen treibt ^^ ohne (spielvernichtende) optimierungen läuft doch kein shooter vernünftig auf ner knüppel konsole. von haus aus sind konsolen doch DAS medium für racer oder so prügel zeugs. oder auch so sportspiel gekröse wie fifa oder so. da eignet sich das pad auch am pc hervorragend für. aber man muss süßwasserfische ja unbedingt ins salzwasser schmeissen, um auch hier noch silberlinge abzugreifen... :/


----------



## Phobos001 (10. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und so ziemlich der Falscheste. Beispiel Monkey Island 2, Wing Commander 3-4. Die haben 120 DM gekostet. Ein Spiel gabs damals durchschnittlich für ca. 90 - 100 DM, macht exakt den Druchschnittspreis heutiger Spiele umgerechnet aus. Wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt das die Entwicklungskosten enorm gestiegen sind, so muss man feststellen das Spiele eher günstiger als teurer werden.



In diesem Punkt hast du meine volle Zustimmung, PC Spiele kosten den Endkunden heute weniger als es früher der Fall war. 
Im Schnitt kostet ein neues PC Spiel 35€, das ist wahrlich nicht zu viel verlangt.
Das hat auch Valve,EA & co mit ihren Onlineplattformen erkannt, und dementsprechend horrend sind die Preise für Neuerscheinungen auf diesen Plattformen.
40€ und mehr für digital vertriebene Spiele, bei denen Transport,Vertriebs,Verpackungs & Personalkosten mehr oder weniger weg fallen sind einfach eine Frechheit.
Ein Grund warum man keine dieser Plattformen auf meiner Kiste findet. 


DaStash schrieb:


> So ein Unfug!!
> Dann kann man sich die Spiele auch kaufen und anschliessend nen Keks drüber machen, dass wäre in jedem Fall richtiger.



Das ist als würdest du auf eine Schusswunde ein Pflaster kleben. 
Oberflächlich betrachtet ist es zwar in Ordnung, aber das Problem der Gängelung des ehrlichen Kunden ist damit nicht gelöst. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Dumm ist es das nicht darauf zurückzuführen. Man schaue sich dazu einfach mal die konträren Statistiken an.
> PC: Hohe Downloadzahlen --> geringere Absätze
> Konsole: niedrigere Downloadzahlen --> höhere Absätze



Welche Statistiken ? Mehr als eine aus den Fingern gesaugte Behauptung sehe ich hier bei dir nicht. 
Auf Konsolen wird im gleichen Maße schwarzkopiert wie es beim PC der Fall ist. 
Das sehe ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis sowie in den einschlägigen Foren. 
Aktuelles Beispiel ist das "vorzeitige" Release der Konsolenfassung von Rage. 

Die Ursache sind nicht die Schwarzkopierer, denn diese gab es schon immer, und diese wird es auf ALLEN Plattformen auch weiterhin geben. 
Bis heute gibt es keine unwiderlegbaren Beweise das Raubkopien den Umsatz bzw den Gewinn eines Publishers/Entwicklers schmälern. 
Den schwarzen Peter sollte man eher den Scheuklappen tragenden Publishern & Entwicklern zuschieben. 
Schlampige Arbeit & schlechte Qualität wird einfach nicht gekauft. 
Wer auf ordentlichen Kundenservice sch**** , Bughaufen produziert(Day 1 Patches incoming), oder den potenziellen ehrlichen Käufer mit aggressivem DRM Methoden gängelt braucht sich nicht wundern wenn er keinen ordentlichen Gewinn einfährt.
Das ist der gleiche konfuse Mist den die Filmidustrie abzieht, in dem sie den Leuten im Kino vor Filmbeginn mit lächerlichen "anti piracy spots" und Textnachrichten ein schlechtes Gewissen einhämmern wollen, dem ehrlichen Käufer einer Kinokarte wohlgemerkt. 
Und da kommt im Spielesektor dann wieder der böse Schwarzkopierer ins Spiel, der inzwischen einfach nur noch als Ausrede seitens der Spieleindustrie missbraucht wird um von dem eigens produzierten Mist abzulenken. 

Und ich kann meine Aussage sogar belegen  

Man muss sich nur einmal die Spiele von Blizzard,DICE,Runic Games oder CD Project anschauen. 
Qualität wird gerne gekauft, da fallen die paar notorischen Scharzkopierer überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht, da diese auch nicht die Zielgruppe sind.

- Bad Company 2 hat sich laut DICE am PC deutlich besser besser verkauft als es bei anderen Plattformen der Fall ist. 

- The Witcher 2 hat CD Project einen Geldregen beschert, wobei diese sowieso eine Vorbildfunktion inne haben. 
   Ihre eigene Plattform Good Old Games (GOG.com) bietet wirklich faire Preise und bietet tolle(auf aktuellen OS laufende) Klassiker. 
   Oder man erinnere sich das sie sich im Sinne der Kunden mit ihrem Publisher angelegt haben, in dem sie kurzerhand den DRM aus The Witcher 2 entfernt haben.
   Bei GOG konnte man TW2 übrigens schon bei Release in einer DRM freien Variante käuflich erwerben, zu einem normalem Preis ! 

-Blizzard hat mit WoW,Starcraft,Warcraft & Diablo immer wieder bewiesen wie man es als (fast) PC exklusiven Entwickler richtig macht. 
 Heute ist Blizzard eines der Einflussreichsten Entwicklerstudios der Welt, und hat die Spieleszene nachhaltig geprägt, nämlich mit Qualität !
 Bei ihnen erscheint ein Spiel erst wenn es wirklich fertig ist, und selbst danach ist der Patch & Informationsfluss Weltklasse, als Kunde weiß man woran man ist.
 Schon mal in World of Warcraft ein technisches Problem gehabt ? innerhalb von 5-10 Minuten meldet sich ein Gamemaster PERSÖNLICH bei dir und hilft dir (in der Regel) kompetent weiter. 

Also erzähl Blizzard und anderen oben genannten Entwicklern doch bitte nochmal das die bösen Schwarzkopierer Schuld am desolaten Zustand der PC-Spielewelt sind.  

Qualität setzt sich durch und wird in Form von vielen Käufen honoriert.


----------



## NanoSoldier (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde auch, dass man Shooter nur auf PC richtig kontrolliert spielen kann. Ich habe selbst nur einen PC, aber ich habe schon sehr viele Spiele auf Konsolen gespielt. Jeglicher Shooter auf der Konsole ist für das Gamepad optimiert. Aber selbst wenn man ganz gut mit Controller spielen kann, ist das exakte Treffen oft Glückssache. Man kann niemals richtig einen Kopfschuss landen. Bei Spielen wie CoD sind Volltreffer meistens Zufall und auf PC sehr häufig einfach präzise gezielt. Allerdings merken die Konsolenspieler es meistens nicht, weil sie eben nur auf der Konsole spielen und selten auf dem PC. Ich kann mir dagegen ein Urteil bilden. Habe schon einige Highlights auf PS3 und Xbox360 durchgezockt. Die Spiele können noch so genial sein ... man hat einfach bei weitem nicht diese permanente Kontrolle über die Spielfigur, die man beim PC-Spielen ständig hat.


----------



## Dogg (10. Oktober 2011)

Leute, es ist zwar gut hohe Ansprüche zu haben (man hat ja schließlich viel Geld in die Kiste gesteckt) aber irgendwann sollte man auch seine Ansprüche auf ein gesundes Niveau zurückschrauben. Ich mein schlägt euch euer ständiges gemotze nicht selbst auf euren Magen? Das tut doch weh!

Diese permanente feindliche Stimmung gegen fast jeden Publisher und Entwickler ist erschreckend. 

Ich mein was wollt ihr euch überhaupt noch kaufen?


----------



## DaStash (10. Oktober 2011)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Das ist als würdest du auf eine Schusswunde ein Pflaster kleben.
> Oberflächlich betrachtet ist es zwar in Ordnung, aber das Problem der Gängelung des ehrlichen Kunden ist damit nicht gelöst.


 Und in wiefern bringt dann illegal herunterladen etwas, worum es ja ging???


> Welche Statistiken ? Mehr als eine aus den Fingern gesaugte Behauptung sehe ich hier bei dir nicht.


Weißt wie oft das hier schon debattiert wurde? Nutz die Forensuche...
PC Games: CoD MW2 // 4,1 Mio Downloads
Xbox360: CoD MW2 // 970k Downloads
http://torrentfreak.com/the-most-pirated-games-of-2009-091227/


> Auf Konsolen wird im gleichen Maße schwarzkopiert wie es beim PC der Fall ist.
> Das sehe ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis sowie in den einschlägigen Foren.
> Aktuelles Beispiel ist das "vorzeitige" Release der Konsolenfassung von Rage.


Siehe oben aber ein Link der deine These belegt wäre mal interessant.


> Die Ursache sind nicht die Schwarzkopierer, denn diese gab es schon immer, und diese wird es auf ALLEN Plattformen auch weiterhin geben.
> Bis heute gibt es keine unwiderlegbaren Beweise das Raubkopien den Umsatz bzw den Gewinn eines Publishers/Entwicklers schmälern.
> Den schwarzen Peter sollte man eher den Scheuklappen tragenden Publishern & Entwicklern zuschieben.
> Schlampige Arbeit & schlechte Qualität wird einfach nicht gekauft.


 Und Schuld sind immer die anderen...


> -Blizzard hat mit WoW,Starcraft,Warcraft & Diablo immer wieder bewiesen wie man es als (fast) PC exklusiven Entwickler richtig macht.


Mhh komisch, könnte das wohl an der permanenten Onlineverbindung liegen die zum Spielen benötigt wird?? 



> Qualität setzt sich durch und wird in Form von vielen Käufen honoriert.


Die Konsolenabsätze widerlegen diese These.

MfG


----------



## Phobos001 (10. Oktober 2011)

Du nimmst einen mega gehypten Titel als Referenz für die gesamte Spieleindustrie ? Ist ja sehr interessant, und vorallem mutig 

Hättest du meinen post richtig gelesen(was du definitiv NICHT hast) hättest du verstanden was ich mit Beweisen meinte. 

Der Erfolg der Entwickler ist der Beweis. 

Aber du hast den kompletten Inhalt meines Posts und damit 99% des geschriebenen Textes einfach unter den Teppich gekehrt, meinen Respekt 
Und die permantente Onlineverbidnung ist nicht grundsätzlich zu verteufeln, nur kommt es auf die Art & Weise an.
Das ein WoW im offline-Modus wenig Sinn macht sollte dir klar sein. 
Aber ein Warcraft,StarCraft & Diablo kannst du gerne und solange du möchtest offline spielen.
Ja ich weiß das sich das mit Diablo 3 ändern soll, aber da ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen, Blizzard würde nicht zum ersten mal einlenken. 

Und das du dich am Ende zu einem stumpfen Angriff auf Konsolenspieler herablässt finde ich traurig.


----------



## DaStash (10. Oktober 2011)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Du nimmst einen mega gehypten Titel als Referenz für die gesamte Spieleindustrie ? Ist ja sehr interessant, und vorallem mutig


 In dem Link den ich gepostet hatte standen auch andere Spiele.


> Der Erfolg der Entwickler ist der Beweis.


Welcher bei aktuellen PC Titeln fast ausschliesslich nur noch Spiele betrifft welche ein Online-Konzept verfolgen. So viel zum Thema Onlinebindung schadet dem Erfolg.


> Aber du hast den kompletten Inhalt meines Posts und damit 99% des geschriebenen Textes einfach unter den Teppich gekehrt, meinen Respekt


Entschuldige aber ich muss mich aucs Zeitrgründen auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren. Beispielhaft bin ich auf das WoW Beispiel eingegangen.


> Und die permantente Onlineverbidnung ist nicht grundsätzlich zu verteufeln, nur kommt es auf die Art & Weise an.
> Das ein WoW im offline-Modus wenig Sinn macht sollte dir klar sein.
> Aber ein Warcraft,StarCraft & Diablo kannst du gerne und solange du möchtest offline spielen.
> Ja ich weiß das sich das mit Diablo 3 ändern soll, aber da ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen, Blizzard würde nicht zum ersten mal einlenken.


 Früher war es auch nicht so einfach Spiele auf Knopfdruck herunterzuladen, innerhalb kürzester Zeit, dass ist der Unterschied. 


> Und das du dich am Ende zu einem stumpfen Angriff auf Konsolenspieler herablässt finde ich traurig.


Häää? Wo habe ich das gemacht?? Ich gebe nur wider das deine These sich einfach widerlegen läßt. Wenn Dir das nicht passt oder du anderer Meinung bist kannst du ja gerne Gegenteiliges aufzeigen. Ich habe ja diesbezüglich einen Link gepostet. Wo bleibt deiner?

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (10. Oktober 2011)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur einmal die Spiele von Blizzard,DICE,Runic Games oder CD Project anschauen.
> Qualität wird gerne gekauft, da fallen die paar notorischen Scharzkopierer überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht, da diese auch nicht die Zielgruppe sind.
> 
> -Blizzard hat mit WoW,Starcraft,Warcraft & Diablo immer wieder bewiesen wie man es als (fast) PC exklusiven Entwickler richtig macht.
> ...


 
Mir fällt auf, das sich jeder immer auf Blizzard-Spiele stürzt. Oft wird auch BF oder COD genannt. Und was haben diese Spiele meist gemein? Richtig, es sind Online-Spiele.

Das ist momentan auch die Kategorie, welcher sich noch über große Absatzzahlen freuen kann. Komplette Singleplayer-Spiele haben es heute einfach schwer.


----------



## Sixxer (10. Oktober 2011)

Das spiel heutzutage für Konsolen entwickelt werden ist kein Geheimnis mehr. Das was wir als PC- Gamer dann angeboten bekommen ist nichts anderes als eine open Beta die wir zu testen haben. Und wenn genug getestet worden ist kommt ein Patch.


----------



## Grosssa (10. Oktober 2011)

@Darkmo

Mit Treiberwirrwar meine ich z.b. dass man z.b. Fuer Spiel A einen speziellen Treiber braucht mit dem Spiel B dann wieder nicht mehr mag. Weiterhin finde ich es mühselig regelmässig nach Treibern zu suchen, die sollen wenn dann automatisch kommen und nicht nur generische ueber Windows. Wenn ich von Hersteller xyz eine Hardware habe sollen entsprechend optimierte Treiber automatisch aktuell gehalten werden.

Ich denke der PC wird seine Zukunft in den Büros haben wo er herkommt, und für Spiele wird es sich richtung Home Entertainment entwickeln. Ob man das nun Konsole nennt oder Heim PC mit Spielefunktion ist doch egal, vielleicht uebernehmen das dann auch direkt die Fernseher mit in einigen Jahren. Ein Geraet zum Spielen, Surfen, Textverarbeitung etc. 

Dennoch denke ich hat der PC nur eine Zukunft wenn er weniger fragmentierte Leistungsklassen hat. Man schau sich alleine mal die Threads zum Thema "kann mein pc battlefield 3 spielen" an. Bei Konsolen total unnoetig. Ich will mich da eigentlich auch nicht mit beschaeftigen muessen. Ich will beim Kauf die Info, geht oder geht nicht ohne tiefes Verstaendnis meiner Hardware zu haben.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Oktober 2011)

ich sag mal so: geb ner konsole alle 2 3 jahre nen update (wobei sichs dann finanziell vllt ned mehr so lohnt), dann die möglichkeit mit tasta und maus (kabellos is ja kein prob) zu arbeiten/spielen (optional zum gamepad halt) und als zocker gerät sicher nich verkehrt.

und wegen den bf3 threads da... was will man denn sagen? im endeffekt schaut man auf die leistung der cpu und vorallem die der gpu un fertig. das hat rein garnix mit wirrwar zu tun. zudem läuft das game auf nem mid-range rechner genauso wie auf nem highend system - nur eben mit abstrichen. und wie man diese abstriche in kauf nimmt, kann man selber entscheiden. man muss sich nix vom entwickler diktieren lassen diesbezüglich - das finde ICH gut ^^ und ich verwette meinen arsch, das bf3 auf so ziemlich jedem rechner spielbar is, der nich älter als 4-5 jahre is. sieh meinen rechner: ne 240... das is ja ne halbe office graka - aber die beta auf low lief. un bf3 final wird in low sicher nich schlechter performen. auf deutsch: die threads sin eher sinnfrei als wirklich wichtig. würden sie wenigstens fragen WIE bf3 wohl läuft, hätte es ja noch sinn - aber selbst da isses sinnfrei weil? es kann keiner beantworten. du siehst: auf solche themen brauch man keine thesen stützen ^^


----------



## KrHome (10. Oktober 2011)

Grosssa schrieb:


> Mit Treiberwirrwar meine ich z.b. dass man z.b. Fuer Spiel A einen speziellen Treiber braucht mit dem Spiel B dann wieder nicht mehr mag.


Mal ehrlich, wie oft kommt das vor? In 12 Jahren PC Gaming hatte ich diesen Fall noch nie. Noch dazu ist der Grafiktreiber das einzige, was regelmäßig (und damit meine ich alle 2 Monate mal) auf dem neusten Stand gehalten werden muss. Alle anderen Treiber installiere ich einmal und dann ist Ruhe.

AMD hatte nun Probleme mit Rage und BF3. BF3 ist aber noch garnicht erschienen. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Beta. Der Name deutet bereits an, dass mit Fehlern zu rechnen ist.



> Weiterhin finde ich es mühselig regelmässig nach Treibern zu suchen


Also die Nvidia Seite ist seit mindestens 10 Jahren die selbe.  Davor weiß ich nicht, da hatte ich ne 3Dfx Karte.



> Ich denke der PC wird seine Zukunft in den Büros haben wo er herkommt, und für Spiele wird es sich richtung Home Entertainment entwickeln.


Es wird immer Leute geben, die was individuelles wollen. Manch einem reicht es seine XBox mit Graffiti anzumalen. Manch einer aber will sein System selber bauen. Letztere Gruppe wird in Zukunft wohl nicht groß genug sein um 100Mio. Dollar Spiele zu finanzieren, aber deshalb stirbt sie noch lange nicht aus.



> Dennoch denke ich hat der PC nur eine Zukunft wenn er weniger fragmentierte Leistungsklassen hat. Man schau sich alleine mal die Threads zum Thema "kann mein pc battlefield 3 spielen" an.


*
Jetzt mal ganz unverblümt:* Wenn die Welt irgendwann nur noch aus dem Schlag Menschen besteht, der diese Fragen stellt, dann haben wir noch ganz andere Probleme.

Dieser Typ Gamer ist zu blöd Google zu benutzen, zu blöd um zu verstehen, dass vor Release keiner die Frage beantworten kann und sollte sich in seiner Position wirklich um wichtigere Dinge als die Lauffähigekeit eines dummen Videospiels kümmern... den Hauptschulabschluss nachholen zum Beispiel.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Oktober 2011)

Naja, manchmal kann man es auch vor Release wissen.


----------



## Freakless08 (10. Oktober 2011)

KrHome schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz unverblümt:[/B] Wenn die Welt irgendwann nur noch aus dem Schlag Menschen besteht, der diese Fragen stellt, dann haben wir noch ganz andere Probleme.
> 
> Dieser Typ Gamer ist zu blöd Google zu benutzen, zu blöd um zu verstehen, dass vor Release keiner die Frage beantworten kann und sollte sich in seiner Position wirklich um wichtigere Dinge als die Lauffähigekeit eines dummen Videospiels kümmern... den Hauptschulabschluss nachholen zum Beispiel.



OMG. Als würde sich JEDER mit PC Hardware beschäftigen. Da gibt es weitaus wichtigere Themen als das und ich glaube kaum das du nicht auch mal bescheuerte Fragen zu einem Thema gestellt hast von dem du kein Plan hast/hattest.


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Oktober 2011)

In meinen Augen ein klares Armutszeugnis von ID.


----------



## Atma (10. Oktober 2011)

Man sollte es einfach so machen, wie Dice es vorgeschlagen hatte: Spiele für den PC programmieren und *anschließend* auf Konsolenniveau runterskalieren. Wenn es so wäre, dann würden PC Gamer auch deutlich weniger nörgeln.

Seit ich denken kann, ist es nämlich genau andersherum. Was dabei rauskommt sieht man ja leider am Negativbeispiel Rage.


----------



## BoToX (11. Oktober 2011)

Was mich an der ganzen Geschichte stört ist, das erst in einem Interview nach der Rage Veröffentlichung gesagt wird das der PC nicht die "Lead"-Plattform gewesen ist, sondern die Konsolen. Warum wird das nicht schon ehrlich und auch offiziell bei der Ankündigung eines Titles gesagt? Dieses Unehrliche Getue seitens id-Software aber vor allem auch von Crytek, die auch nicht vor Lügen zurück schrecken um ein Spiel zu verkaufen (siehe Yerli Interview zur Crysis 1 Konsolen Variante). Diese "Behandlung" geht uns PC-Gamern tierisch auf den Sack! Die Entwickler sollen gleich mit der Sprache rausrücken, und uns nicht eine Birne als 'nen Apfen verkaufen. Für mich persönlich ist spätestens jetzt eines klar: Höre oder lese ich das ein Spiel als Multiplattform-Spiel entwickelt wurde, sinken automatisch meine Erwartungen daran. Von Crytek/EA habe ich ein solches Verhalten ja schon fast erwartet, jedoch nicht von ID . Ich kann mich vielleicht noch daran gewöhnen das eine Konsole in der Attraktivität für die Entwickler steigt. Ich kann mich auch daran gewöhnen das die Konsolen Lead-Plattformen sind. Aber was ich auf den Tod nicht abkann, ist das wir PC-Gamer vom ersten Tag an belogen und betrogen werden.  Die Entwickler sollten NIEMALS ihre Wurzeln vergessen! Denn, wenn es auf absehbare Zeit keine neuen Konsolen gibt, werden sie uns vielleicht noch brauchen...


----------



## unterseebotski (11. Oktober 2011)

Warum schimpfen hier alle so auf iD?
Diese Firma ist niemandem zu etwas verpflichtet. Sie bieten Software an, die man kaufen kann, wenn sie einem gefällt. Wenn sie jemandem nicht gefällt, dann soll er id-Produkte halt nicht kaufen. So sehe ich das.
Und hat iD jemals gesagt, dass Rage's lead Plattform der PC ist? Von Anfang an war klar, dass es nur ein DX9 Game sein wird, da es auch auf Konsolen veröffentlicht wird. Und nach den Artikeln über Rage, die man so lesen konnte, muss man für Konsolen wohl sehr viel mehr Optimierungen bei der Programmierung vornehmen, als für den PC - es war also klar, dass es auf dem PC läuft, wenn es auf den Konsolen auch läuft. Warum sollte also der PC die lead Plattform sein?

Ein Skandal ist es natürlich, dass Rage bei vielen so unrund läuft. Ich persönlich kann aber ein paar Tage Geduld aufbringen, bis das Game nachgebessert ist. Aber es ist das erste Mal, dass ein iD-Game nach der Veröffentlichung so viel Probleme macht - deswegen ist iD bei mir nicht unten durch. Sie werden erst unten durch sein, wenn sie es nicht schaffen, dass Rage rund läuft.

Was ich aber bis jetzt von dem Game gesehen habe, zB das Verhalten der Gegner, wenn man sie anschießt und wie sie dann das zeitliche Segnen, die Kampfaction so zu sagen, auch die Spielwelt und das Artdesign - das versöhnt mich dann doch und ich freue mich darauf, dass ich es genüsslich zocken kann. 
Und ich bin mir sicher, dass iD die Probleme in den Griff bekommt. Wenn nicht iD, wer dann?

Btw hat bis jetzt jede iD-Neuerscheinung ein großes finanzielles Loch in meine Kasse gerissen. Doom war auf nem 386er nicht wirklich ein Genuss, ein 486er musste her, damals ne teure Sache. Doom 2 lief zum Glück auch noch mit dem 486er. (der 3. Teil von Doom erschien übrigens nicht mehr für den PC...) 

Aber Quake... das wollte einen Pentium und ne 3d-GraKa, damals ne ganz neue Sache, die man noch parallel zur 2D-GraKa im System hatte. Das VGA-Kabel der 2D-Karte musste man in die 3D-Karte reinstecken, von der 3D-Karte gings in den Monitor - verrückte Sache! Das konnte ich mir als Schüler nicht leisten! Erst zu Quake 2 hatte ich nen Pentium II und ne 3dfx Karte, das hat mir diesen Spaß ermöglicht... usw. usw. usw.

Also ich bin ganz froh, dass Rage mit meiner ollen GraKa so schön läuft - wenn es denn mal rund läuft. Diese PC-Konsolen-Cross-Entwicklungen haben also auch Vorteile. Grafik ist bei einem Game nicht alles, finde ich.


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Oktober 2011)

Es ist ein Skandal da von Anfang an Screens gezeigt wurden die sehr schöne Texturen gezeigt hatten und dann kommt so was.
Klar Grafik ist nicht alles, aber man muss die PC Käufer ja nicht gleich bestrafen. Das iD die Probleme auf die Treiber schiebt ist auch lächerlich, mit einer angepassten Config und ein paar Startparametern läuft das Game super.
Warum bekommen das also die Deppen von iD nicht von Anfang an hin? Richtig, weil sie so wenig Arbeit wie möglich in die PC Version gesteckt haben. Das ist das EA Modell.
Dazu kommt noch dass einige Tests gekauft sind und das Game verkauft sich.


----------



## oldschoolzocker (11. Oktober 2011)

KEINE PROBS MIT RAGE MEHR!!!!!.........SSD-verwenden!!!!! 
nach erster RAGE-Installation auf HDD hatte ich Nachladefehler usw. wie überall beschrieben, dann habe ich Rage auf meine Samsung-System-SSD installiert......und siehe da, höchste Einstellungen und läuft, obwohl ich nur eine q8400 habe und eine GTX560 ohne ti.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Oktober 2011)

Und da soll noch mal einer sagen, dass Games nicht für die neueste Technik optimiert werden. 
Aufrüsten ist ja sowieso für keinen ein Problem.


----------



## darkKO (11. Oktober 2011)

id Software ftw! Die beste Spieleschmiede überhaupt. Einen Entwickler fertig zu machen nur weil mal was nicht so ganz reibungslos verläuft ist unter aller Sau! Mal ganz abgesehen davon liegt es ja wohl nicht nur an id, sondern auch an nVidia & AMD...das es Probleme mit manchen Treibern gibt, gab es auch schon bei anderen Games und wird es immer wieder geben. 

id ist ja auch bemüht (in Zusammenarbeit mit mit nVidia & AMD) das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen. Also Wayne...

Ich hab mir übrigens die 360 Version geholt, da ich so gut wie gar nicht mehr am PC zocke. Konsolen sind einfach bequemer...jetzt dürft ihr mich gerne steinigen wenn ihr wollt, aber so sehe ich das nun mal.

Übrigens, wenn man das Spiel auf der 360 installiert, darf man sich über 22! GB Download freuen...auch nicht gerade prickelnd, aber was solls. Ich reg mich über so was nicht auf.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2011)

ich frag mich immer, wieso das an den graka herstellern liegt. die leute haben doch bestehende treiber zur verfügung, mit denen sie entwickeln können. wieso muss es für jedes game immer nen treiber geben? so ein rotz. sollen so entwickeln, das es auf aktuellen treibern läuft un ned den graka herstellern weinend hinterher rennen...


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Oktober 2011)

Es wird nach Standards Programmiert und viele Standards lassen sich unterschiedlich Interpretieren.
Vorallem auch wenn Techniken verwendet werden welche zwar schon länger in DX 9/10/11 oder OpenGL beschrieben wurden bisher aber von keinem Spieleentwickler verwendet wurde gibt es logischerweise bei der ersten Verwendung der Technik erst einmal Probleme....


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2011)

selbst wenn, dann kann man ja mit den leuten zusammen arbeiten, das die treiber nich nur bei release verfügbar sin, sondern mit auf der dvd. alles andere is einfach nur schlampig und unüberlegt. man kann kein produkt aufn markt werfen, von dem man weis, das es ohne irgendwelches zusatz zeug ned funzt. ach hier, der neue audi für 50.000. kauf schonma, in 2 monaten kommt der motor dann auch. aber bis dahin sieht er doch schonma schön in der garage aus, nich?


----------



## darkKO (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du das Statement aufmerksam gelesen hättest, dann wäre dir nicht folgender Satz entgangen:



> ...Wir wussten, dass ältere AMD-Treiber und ein paar Nvidia-Treiber Probleme mit dem Spiel machen würden, aber es lief sehr gut auf allen internen Testsystemen...



Wenn du deine Treiber nicht auf dem aktuellem Stand hälst, ist das nicht id´s Problem...

Ausserdem hat Freakless08 Recht. Es ist das erste id Tech 5 Spiel, da kann man nicht automatisch davon ausgehen, dass sämtliche Technik & Software 100 Prozent damit harmoniert...


----------



## ziko (11. Oktober 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Warum schimpfen hier alle so auf iD?
> Diese Firma ist niemandem zu etwas verpflichtet. Sie bieten Software an, die man kaufen kann, wenn sie einem gefällt. Wenn sie jemandem nicht gefällt, dann soll er id-Produkte halt nicht kaufen. So sehe ich das.



Shit ist nur dass man erst NACH dem Kauf die Wahrheit heraus findet.

Darum boomen ja die ganzen Warez Seiten, es geht vielen Leuten tierisch auf den Sack dass sie so schamlos hinters Licht (Betrug?) geführt werden.
Und mit Betrügern hat man bekanntlich kein Mitleid, sprich Originale kaufen.

Man sollte sich schon Gedanken machen bevor man Geld investiert.
Klar es gibt Tests aber die Leute wollen ja unbedingt jedes Spiel SOFORT haben und wenn es ******** ist geht das gejammere los.

So sehe ich das, etwas mehr Geduld wirkt wahre Wunder.


----------



## DarkMo (11. Oktober 2011)

naja darkko, ich gehe halt irgendwie davon aus, das ich bei problemen als erstes den treiber aktualisier. wenn das hilft, brauch ich ja ned meckern. daher diese aussage. aber vllt erwarte ich ja auch zuviel vom otto normal zocker xD


----------



## unterseebotski (11. Oktober 2011)

ziko schrieb:


> Shit ist nur dass man erst NACH dem Kauf die Wahrheit heraus findet.
> 
> Darum boomen ja die ganzen Warez Seiten, es geht vielen Leuten tierisch auf den Sack dass sie so schamlos hinters Licht (Betrug?) geführt werden.


Das wäre der Fall, wenn iD das Game mit Absicht fehlerhaft verkauft und keine Patches mehr bringen würde. So nach dem Motto, "gekauft wie gesehen"... Aber iD wird Patches rausbringen bzw. einen gibts ja schon.




ziko schrieb:


> So sehe ich das, etwas mehr Geduld wirkt wahre Wunder.


Jepp, das sehe ich auch so.

Übrigens hat Carmack in einem Interview gesagt, dass die aktuellen Treiber von AMD / Nvidia nicht die sein sollen, die id mit den GraKa Herstellern zusammen erarbeitet haben. Deswegen ist er wohl auch ziemlich angepisst. Scheinbar haben AMD / NVidia sich nicht an die Absprachen mit id gehalten bzw andere Treiber veröffentlicht. Wenn dem so ist, kann auch id nix machen.

Die Modifikationen in den cfgs sehe ich da eher mit Vorsicht. Aus irgendeinem Grund hat id sich entschieden, das Game mit anderen cfgs zu veröffentlichen. Das werde ich erst machen, wenn der Patch nix bringt.


----------



## darkKO (11. Oktober 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Übrigens hat Carmack in einem Interview gesagt, dass die aktuellen Treiber von AMD / Nvidia nicht die sein sollen, die id mit den GraKa Herstellern zusammen erarbeitet haben. Deswegen ist er wohl auch ziemlich angepisst. Scheinbar haben AMD / NVidia sich nicht an die Absprachen mit id gehalten bzw andere Treiber veröffentlicht. Wenn dem so ist, kann auch id nix machen.
> 
> ...



Wenn das so sein sollte, dann trifft id ja noch nicht mal die Schuld. Und das sie sich sofort ransetzten und nach Lösungen suchen, ist doch dann eigentlich mehr als nur löblich! Da können sich andere Spieleschmieden gleich mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden...


----------

